# Help in finding parts for accident repairs to Carthago Chic



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello

We have a Carthago Chic motorhome i47 registered November 2007 which unfortunately has been involved in an accident.

All the bodywork in front of the radiator needs to be replaced and our repairer is struggling to find anyone who can price and supply the parts. As it is we are over two weeks since the incident, and are still awaiting a price.

Is there anyone out there who can recommend a supplier in order that we can get things moving. We are keen to get away in our motorhome and feel very frustrated with the situation.

We live in Oxfordshire.

Looking forward to any assistance you can give us.

Kind regards 

Jan WATERFIELD


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/2014-carthago-motorhomes/index.php

These guys are a dealer for them...based in Portsmouth

might be worth giving them a ring (BIG dealer)


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks for quick response*

Yes, our repairer has been on to them but they seem to be struggling with them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what do you mean by struggling with them, it does not give a clear picture of the situation.

cabby


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

*Reply to cabby*

Hi Cabby

Many thanks for your reply.
Our repairer says he can't get prices from them as they don't recognise the parts. They cannot identify the vehicle by the VIN number.

We are going to ring them ourselves tomorrow to try and establish exactly what the problem is. We have checked the VIN number with the repairer to ensure they have the correct number and they do.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you know if they were the original dealers who sold the van. Is it the original vehicle reg as well. I have found them very helpful.

cabby


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi

The vehicle comes from Lowdhams in Nottingham. They no longer Carthago agents but we will speak with them today. We also intend to speak with Southdown. We are waiting for them to return our call. We will let you know the outcome. 

We feel we have to be more pro-active and not just rely on the repairer, hence our post yesterday. Also, we haven't personally spoken with Southdown so it may be the repairer who isn't giving the right info, although they are experienced in motorhome repairs.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Will the VIN number not just give the dealer the chassis - Fiat/Mercedes etc? or does it show the body style too?
I know the Fiat Vin number on our Hymer means nothing to Fiat Parts

Looking at Carthago website they seem to be pretty hot on customer service

Why not fire them off a quick email using the form they supply
Carthago


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Kim, that's a good thought about the VIN number, thanks. Carthago Germany is our next course of action if all else fails. 

Many thanks to everyone who has contributed their thoughts.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Carthago will have their own workshops in Germany . If the vehicle is driveable you could consider driving it to them for the repairs ?

Drive it over drop it off and fly home ?


I know that frankia can loan a camper while they repair yours at their factory so you can have a holiday at the same time as your repairs are carried out , perhaps Carthago offer similar


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If possible I think trek has the best answer. or see what cost for them to come and collect it. maybe the insurance will cover this.Get the old Dog & Bone working.

cabby


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hijack this post.

Kimbo if you google fiat eper, 2nd one down is eper.fiatforum.com go to that.
on 1st page tick sx press go

next page click spare parts

next click fiat commercial

finally vin page put in full vin ie ZFA2300000and the remaining 7 numbers then click magnifying glass
the next page you see will be the original spec of your fiat.

The site is cantankerous and does not always work. persevere and try other times.

I have just done it and it is working now.


I have always managed to identify parts for mine and they also agree with the part numbers at fiat for my vehicle.

let me know how you get on

Ian


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Trek. Nice thought but sadly the radiator is damaged and the vehicle is not driveable. We are liaising with Go Europe now. Southland are in the process of moving premises and did not have anyone available (or able to tell us when anyone would be) to assist.

As mentioned earlier, you have all been helpful with your comments, we will def let you know the final outcome.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry but who is southland, where do they come in. 

cabby

edit.
I see that you meant Southdowns, who are moving their workshop to a location close by, but the sales will take over the present place to display vehicles in the dry.


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry Cabby, my error confusing Southland with Southdown. We didn't find them helpful I'm afraid. Go Europe seem to be a bit better.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This guy fixed ours and it was a mess, many in his workshop you would have not thought stood a chance. I have recommended him before, he has alot of knowledge.

http://www.motorhome.co.uk/aboutus/index.html

Hope this helps, good luck with it
Mandy


----------



## johnmotorhome (Aug 25, 2012)

Mandyandy. Thanks for link. Are you saying your van was a mess and this guy fixed it, or are you saying this guy fixed it and it was a mess? If the latter, which guy are you referring to. Sorry confused :?: Many thanks.


----------

